# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Digital Cable TV signal

## Kamal Shukla

Kya hum digital Cable TV signal ko Wi-Fi ke sahayta se chala sakte hai ya kisi or tarike se air me chala paye koi tips dijiye sir.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Kya hum digital Cable TV signal ko Wi-Fi ke sahayta se chala sakte hai ya kisi or tarike se air me chala paye koi tips dijiye sir.


डिजिटल के बारे में तो नहीं पता मगर दो दशक पहले दिल्ली की एक कम्पनी एक डिवाइस बनाती थी जिसके द्वारा एनलॉग सिग्नल एयर में ब्रॉडकास्ट हो जाता था। मैंनें स्वयं उस डिवाइस का डेमो देखा है। उस समय उसकी कीमत रू० १५००/- थी जो उस वक्त के लिहाज से काफी थी। यूँ समझिए कि उस समय दो हजार रुपया जेब में रखकर करोल बाग चले जाइए और सेकेण्ड हैंड स्कूटर खरीद कर दिल्ली की सड़कों पर दौड़ाइए।

----------

